# Better Than Water: Spoiling Customers



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

In the past month I've had four folks enjoy the water I offer.

Of course, that many enjoy my home_baked brownies.

What has been a HUGE hit is offering a cough drop at the first sniffle.


----------



## Woodbury77 (Nov 30, 2016)

Do you offer water to every passenger and do you think it makes a difference in tips?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Put a little hash in those brownies and your popularity will go through the roof!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I used to offer gum and water but with current rates I now spoil my riders by:

*Driving through traffic
*Working on my nights and weekends so they can play
*Making sure they arrive safely
*Driving where ever they need to go for at a rate that would have cost them 3x the amount 7 years ago
*Agreeing with them even when I don't agree with them
*Putting my assets at risk for a part time gig 
*AND MORE!!!

I think my riders are doused with the spoils I provide.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

I found that men were willing to acccept something, where women on the hand would always pass. I assume they were leary of anybody drugging them with something. (Which, I can understand the fear). I typically have some gum in the car for my personal use, and if someone asks, i will make the offer. But as far as stocking anything, NOPE... Waste of time and money. Did it for the first week like almost every new driver and learned very quickly, not worth it.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

Had two Pax (same ride) give me cookies last night. It's not cash, but it's something.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> Had two Pax (same ride) give me cookies last night. It's not cash, but it's something.


I've had a pax I would have taken some cookies from.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I had a voice student sing me an aria once. Couldn't spend it AND couldn't eat it.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> In the past month I've had four folks enjoy the water I offer.
> 
> Of course, that many enjoy my home_baked brownies.
> 
> What has been a HUGE hit is offering a cough drop at the first sniffle.


Karen, are you an Uber corporate viral management rep?


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

You guys are worrying about robot cars, you need to keep your eyes out for Uberbots on forums managing you with cute pictures of women in their avatar. Studies have shown that a cute woman's face in an avatar increases suggestibility substantially for the message shared (I know of no actual study for this, but I'm pretty sure it's true).


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

whats next wipe their nose when they sneeze?


----------



## Woodbury77 (Nov 30, 2016)

Karen totally works for Uber Corporate... That's cool though maybe some of our feedback will help.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> In the past month I've had four folks enjoy the water I offer.
> 
> Of course, that many enjoy my home_baked brownies.
> 
> What has been a HUGE hit is offering a cough drop at the first sniffle.


Stop trying to sneak Uber corporate crap into driver forums and pay us MORE. And let us opt out of STOOLS. Then make the dmn app work for once and stay the fk out of our faces.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Fake OP couldn't even be bothered to find a stock photo without a watermark on it. If you pay Getty Images they'll send you the high rez image...


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

105398 said:


> Fake OP couldn't even be bothered to find a stock photo without a watermark on it. If you pay Getty Images they'll send you the high rez image...


Just more of Uber's usual incompetence, and disdain for "Driver-Partners".


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I see she has moved and joined The Uberford Wives.


----------



## Asal (May 17, 2016)

Michael Proffitt said:


> I used to offer gum and water but with current rates I now spoil my riders by:
> 
> *Driving through traffic
> *Working on my nights and weekends so they can play
> ...


Word. That's my main concern as well. Getting to place to place safe. And people still ask for free stuff. Like water gum or Iphone charger. And complain about a empty water bottle lying on the ground or a wrapper of some kind. I don't have eyes in the back of my head. I don't know what these dirty pax are doing in the back seat. Everybody is so entitled now a days. SMH


----------



## Asal (May 17, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Anyone ever offer hostess twinkees or snickers candy bars, or a reggie bar?


No but I was thinking about selling cold can soda, water, candy bars or gum. 1$ ea. Why not?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Asal said:


> No but I was thinking about selling cold can soda, water, candy bars or gum. 1$ ea. Why not?


I was kidding. Selling stuff is not a bad idea. Over all I think offering refreshments (for free) only creates more entitlement for the pax.


----------



## Woodbury77 (Nov 30, 2016)

Selling shit is a fantastic idea!


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ya I was thinking of some sort of car dispenser that billed them if they take a bottle of water or whatever from the rack. lol


----------



## Asal (May 17, 2016)

Yeah I know. If passengers want the moon and want to be treated first-class ...that always cost a little extra...


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

105398 said:


> Fake OP couldn't even be bothered to find a stock photo without a watermark on it. If you pay Getty Images they'll send you the high rez image...


Yeah "Karen," at least use your actual photo for your avatar like the rest of us.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Yeah "Karen," at least use your actual photo for your avatar like the rest of us.


LoL, Blackout.

(and then I looked up and noticed I look jaundeced)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Really like the cough-drop idea, Karen. Thanks.

Up here in CT, this time of yr. Everyone is sniffelin' sneezing coughn' an' choking.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

105398 said:


> Fake OP couldn't even be bothered to find a stock photo without a watermark on it. If you pay Getty Images they'll send you the high rez image...


ha ha good catch


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

I give out clean needles and condoms!!!
then on Saturday night I give out bullets you never know U may need some extra


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

In 6700 rides, I have had 4 people ask for water, it was fun saying this is UberX, you need to request Select for the extras.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Looking for watermarks? Really? 

Hey, Sherlock .... Who knows what profound secrets you might uncover if you ..... read my profile?

Apologize after you do.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Looking for watermarks? Really?
> 
> Hey, Sherlock .... Who knows what profound secrets you might uncover if you ..... read my profile?
> 
> Apologize after you do.


 I apologize for what I was going to say, but I forgot what it was.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> You guys are worrying about robot cars, you need to keep your eyes out for Uberbots on forums managing you with cute pictures of women in their avatar. Studies have shown that a cute woman's face in an avatar increases suggestibility substantially for the message shared (I know of no actual study for this, but I'm pretty sure it's true).


Considering the photo has a "Getty Imges" watermark on it, I would say you're probably right. I look at "her" first post because of her picture. Too bad we can put **** and stuff up here. Now that would bring in more people to read what you have to say


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> You guys are worrying about robot cars, you need to keep your eyes out for Uberbots on forums managing you with cute pictures of women in their avatar. Studies have shown that a cute woman's face in an avatar increases suggestibility substantially for the message shared (I know of no actual study for this, but I'm pretty sure it's true).


Studies have shown that sexist ass holes degrade women. We understand you have a low IQ and probably are not capable of much other then being a taxi driver. This is an uber forum. People need to look out for the crappy cantankerous taxi driver's which is what created uber in the first place.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

123dragon said:


> Studies have shown that sexist ass holes degrade women. We understand you have a low IQ and probably are not capable of much other then being a taxi driver. This is an uber forum. People need to look out for the crappy cantankerous taxi driver's which is what created uber in the first place.


wat!?


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

123dragon said:


> Studies have shown that sexist ass holes degrade women. We understand you have a low IQ and probably are not capable of much other then being a taxi driver. This is an uber forum. People need to look out for the crappy cantankerous taxi driver's which is what created uber in the first place.


Did your Uber corporate overlords o.k. this message?


----------



## Woodbury77 (Nov 30, 2016)

Yeah I'm all for being PC on Facebook and in real life but let the guy vent. Saying he has a low IQ is BS.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

Y'all are all *******. I sell little jigers of wine, and mini shots of alcohol. 2 for 5$ I bring in an extra 40 or so a night and my actual cost is 4.00


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Last week my rating was 4.94.

Anyone want the recipe?


----------



## Woodbury77 (Nov 30, 2016)

Sure Karen tell us your success including how much you made after baking brownies for your customers. I'm not saying it's a bad idea but do you subtract that as an expense? Can you write that and the water off?


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Last week my rating was 4.94.
> 
> Anyone want the recipe?


No. Ratings don't pay the bills, and I'm darn close to you while offering nothing. I also don't have to deal with crumbs, napkins, trash, or spilled water. Tips are rolling along just fine.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Last week my rating was 4.94.
> 
> Anyone want the recipe?


Stars don't go far when you need to pay for a car.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Last week my rating was 4.94.
> 
> Anyone want the recipe?


Why didn't you get 5*?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

unPat said:


> whats next wipe their *nose* when they sneeze?


Hey...could be *worse!* Just sayin'


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Last week my rating was 4.94.
> 
> Anyone want the recipe?


No thanks. Got you beat!


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Why not 5 stars?

Well, there was that one lady who was on a diet and had to decline. THAT would make me unhappy!


----------



## Starbug (Dec 2, 2016)

Just keep in mind that if one of your pax were to get ill and blame your "home cooking" you could be liable. Also be aware that distribution of foodstuffs for business purposes in many states requires it be prepared in a commercial kitchen and you have certification as such posted. Uber on!


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Last week my rating was 4.94.
> 
> Anyone want the recipe?


Who cares about ratings?i care about money.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> In the past month I've had four folks enjoy the water I offer.
> 
> Of course, that many enjoy my home_baked brownies.
> 
> What has been a HUGE hit is offering a cough drop at the first sniffle.


Clearly this is an uber tool.


----------



## Woodbury77 (Nov 30, 2016)

Agreed! If Uber took say 15% to 20% I'd consider it but raping me at 28% no way...


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

My rating has never gone below 4.93... currently at 4.95. and I have NEVER handed out water or anything. Nor do I stop at Taco Bell, McDonalds, etc. I did stop at 7-11 for a pax once, but that was because he wanted to get his own water as well as some cash back to tip with. Who am I to argue with that request?


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

jp300h said:


> My rating has never gone below 4.93... currently at 4.95. and I have NEVER handed out water or anything. Nor do I stop at Taco Bell, McDonalds, etc. I did stop at 7-11 for a pax once, but that was because he wanted to get his own water as well as some cash back to tip with. Who am I to argue with that request?


How many rides have you had?and has anyone shit or thrown up in your car?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> How many rides have you had?and has anyone shit or thrown up in your car?


over 500... no to either. Have had a couple of close calls on the vomit though.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

jp300h said:


> over 500... no to either. Have had a couple of close calls on the vomit though.


Yea that's when the ratings drop,had 2 people throw up and 1 person shit.and since I was pissed and they knew they were going to have to pay for it they said they were giving me 1 star.its like a double kick in the nuts.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

The closest call I had in the vomit category ended up pretty well. I was able to pull over / roll down window pretty damn quickly and pax was able to make it outside the car. after we sat there for a few minutes, he was good to go. His friends felt bad and embarrassed and tipped me $20.00 for my troubles.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

jp300h said:


> The closest call I had in the vomit category ended up pretty well. I was able to pull over / roll down window pretty damn quickly and pax was able to make it outside the car. after we sat there for a few minutes, he was good to go. His friends felt bad and embarrassed and tipped me $20.00 for my troubles.


God I wish that happened with me,my first vomit didn't happen until about 1300 rides in,and then what a blessing it was,because another vomit and wonderful shit all happened within less than 100 rides.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> God I wish that happened with me,my first vomit didn't happen until about 1300 rides in,and then what a blessing it was,because another vomit and wonderful shit all happened within less than 100 rides.


Unfortunately, I know it is inevitable. :/ I just minimize my liklihood by avoiding college area and downtown at 2 am. I stay more in the tourist district that late. ( I live in Orlando) Tourists tend to have a fun night without getting black out drunk as opposed to UCF and Rollins Students. Anybody in the Orlando area will probably back up my statement that Rollins students are perhaps the absolute worst class of people on this planet. As drivers, we see people from all walks of life...none of them are as bad as Rollins Students. (very expensive private college in Orlando area)... but I digress.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Put a little hash in those brownies and your popularity will go through the roof!


Nah bruh. Hash is expensive


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Unfortunately, I know it is inevitable. :/ I just minimize my liklihood by avoiding college area and downtown at 2 am. I stay more in the tourist district that late. ( I live in Orlando) Tourists tend to have a fun night without getting black out drunk as opposed to UCF and Rollins Students. Anybody in the Orlando area will probably back up my statement that Rollins students are perhaps the absolute worst class of people on this planet. As drivers, we see people from all walks of life...none of them are as bad as Rollins Students. (very expensive private college in Orlando area)... but I digress.


Not all,but a good percentage of late nite riders are just awful people that look at uber drivers like we are there personal maid.it sickens me.


----------



## ErkanAk (Jul 1, 2016)

I offer always tekila to riders with lemon slices as i am keeping in the car always appetizers.

Please offer riders homemade lemonade also along with brownies, otherwise they may rate you low.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I used to offer gum and water but with current rates I now spoil my riders by:
> 
> *Driving through traffic
> *Working on my nights and weekends so they can play
> ...


A ride from a to b , heat/ac a seat to sit on and a roof over their head , I don't speak unless spoken to . I tried the gum and had to peel it off the bottom of my seats , tried water and it got spilled and garbage tossed on my floor, candy wrappers tossed on floor , no more, at these rates are you kidding me!!!spoils????


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> In the past month I've had four folks enjoy the water I offer.
> 
> Of course, that many enjoy my home_baked brownies.
> 
> What has been a HUGE hit is offering a cough drop at the first sniffle.


Give them Pot brownies... got it! (This is Washington state, so....)


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Last week my rating was 4.94.
> 
> Anyone want the recipe?


Yeah, yeah, whatever story you want to make up today. You work at Uber and are pretending to be a driver. It's a lowlife thing to do but you seem happy enough with your lot.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Timing, they say, is everything.

Just took a guy to work. Along the way we stopped at a minimart for coffee. He came out most unhappy- it seems they were out of the brownies he loved ....

Well, I just happen to have some ....


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> In the past month I've had four folks enjoy the water I offer.


Moonshine works wonders.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Timing, they say, is everything.
> 
> Just took a guy to work. Along the way we stopped at a minimart for coffee. He came out most unhappy- it seems they were out of the brownies he loved ....
> 
> Well, I just happen to have some ....


So how much did you charge him for he browinies? After all, it took time/money/resources to make them and have them in the car, and the guy was ready to pay a stop n rob for chocolate sugar things for his breakfast anyway.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Timing, they say, is everything.
> 
> Just took a guy to work. Along the way we stopped at a minimart for coffee. He came out most unhappy- it seems they were out of the brownies he loved ....
> 
> Well, I just happen to have some ....


Well sure, if you're going to go there at 3:00 in the morning to buy all of their brownies for the day of course that will work. I'm on to you, Karen!


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Do you offer brownies and water when beginning the ride?


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Last week my rating was 4.94.
> 
> Anyone want the recipe?


Mine too. So? I don't do shit for customers.
I don't make nearly enough to - just a friendly safe ride with conversation is all they are entitled to.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> You guys are worrying about robot cars, you need to keep your eyes out for Uberbots on forums managing you with cute pictures of women in their avatar. Studies have shown that a cute woman's face in an avatar increases suggestibility substantially for the message shared (I know of no actual study for this, but I'm pretty sure it's true).


Surely, ppl on this forum aren't that gullible...(sarcasm)


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Looking for watermarks? Really?
> 
> Hey, Sherlock .... Who knows what profound secrets you might uncover if you ..... read my profile?
> 
> Apologize after you do.


There's nothing in your profile that makes it clear anyone here owes you an apology. What do you think earns that?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> There's nothing in your profile that makes it clear anyone here owes you an apology. What do you think earns that?


Yeah, I was confused by that comment.


----------



## Starbug (Dec 2, 2016)

She's never replied to my food safety concern either. Could be serious legal repercussions, but let's just ignore that. Brownie on!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Woodbury77 said:


> Agreed! If Uber took say 15% to 20% I'd consider it but raping me at 28% no way...


You are not being raped drama queen.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You are not being raped drama queen.


The hyperbole meter seems to get pegged here quit a bit.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't care what all yous say... yes I would


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I've tried water, small cans of soda, mints and even rice crispy bars. It makes no difference in tips. My rating was 4.96 until this ****head couple trying to scam an unpaid stop on Friday night got to ding me on two ratings. It was either that or go offline and strand them in a part of town where few drivers would want to pick them up. That's it for being a nice guy, next time I'll cancel and they can take their chances with the drug dealers. 

If you want extras, order a limo. The low percentage of people who tip will tip anyway. Extras are a waste of money.


----------



## ridelending (Oct 25, 2016)

Tell us what the it's like working for Uber corporate "karen". How much is your salary? Good benefits I'll bet. Or does Uber underpay low level corporate employees too?

Can you do us Uber drivers and forum users a favor and just get your boss Travis Kalanick to post here directly I'd rather skip the middleman.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Ok, who made the "RidingForLove" account? Someone is a funny guy. Touche' Uber, touche'...

https://uberpeople.net/members/drivingforlove.85395/


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> In the past month I've had four folks enjoy the water I offer.
> 
> Of course, that many enjoy my home_baked brownies.
> 
> What has been a HUGE hit is offering a cough drop at the first sniffle.


You should offer them poppy-seed bagels and cream-cheese.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> In the past month I've had four folks enjoy the water I offer.
> 
> Of course, that many enjoy my home_baked brownies.
> 
> What has been a HUGE hit is offering a cough drop at the first sniffle.


I don't think I have time to make home made cookies. What I might do is look for deals for things like candies and gummy bears. Mints, water, gatorade, cheap stuff.

But I don't plan on just giving it away left and right. I plan on just using it in case it comes in handy for the right people.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

She didn't answer my question: Does she offer brownies immediately when the passengers enter? Or when they're hungry.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Yeah "Karen," at least use your actual photo for your avatar like the rest of us.


Is that a pic of Chelsea handler?


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

For some reason, pax are always offering me candy. I dont eat candy... Wish theyd offer me tips instead so I can buy what I DO like lol


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

105398 said:


> She didn't answer my question: Does she offer brownies immediately when the passengers enter? Or when they're hungry.


And "she" won't. Never does to any serious concerns or questions. Just throws out the red meat and watches the show.

The serious thing in all this is that new drivers will possibly read her posts and think it is sound advice. Baked goods, jumping cars, treating all passengers like your friends... all wonderful ways to needlessly open yourself up to added liability and abuse by riders. Just remeber... " but that cute woman who looks like Chelsea Handler said it was okay on UP" will do you *NO* good should someone contract food poisoning after eating your brownies, you fry someone's ecm after a bad jump or you get guilted into stuffing 5 pax into your UberX because they are your "friends".

Always be aware of the risks of going "above and beyond". We live in a highly litigious culture and people are always looking to cash in quickly on some poor sucker's misfortune.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

yojimboguy said:


> I had a voice student sing me an aria once. Couldn't spend it AND couldn't eat it.


This is a slippery slope if you expect same thing from a stripper, hooker or chiropractor.


----------



## LAXpert (Dec 11, 2016)

You need to realize one thing, these are not your customers.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

LAXpert said:


> You need to realize one thing, these are not your customers.


They are our customers though.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> They are our customers though.


Tell you what drider, every day make a batch of homemade cookies and brownies. Also keep hot chocolate mix and marshmallows handy with disposable insulated mugs

At truck stops you can get 12v microwaves/toaster ovens/coffee pots.

Get the microwave and the coffee pot.

Heat up cookies and brownies when the passengers get in, and start the coffee pot with the coco mix in it so they have something to keep warm with when they leave.

Don't forget the battery powered vacuum cleaner to clean up after the crumbs they make in the car.

You have to do this every day, because who wants to have day old brownies and cookies? Make that shit fresh yo.

If you can't see how investing this sort of time/effort is a fools errand for this job, then you need to just get off these forums and drive for a month. This isn't even touching the problems if someone gets food poisoning, or is allergic to an ingredient and they die in your car.

They may be our customers, but the service we're providing is transportation - that's it. If they want more than that, hire a limo with a wet bar, request the limo company picks up a few snacks along the way while they're at it.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Lol, i drank all the miniature waters i had bought when first starting out. And i still have 488 of the 500 per piece packed refreshing towels i had bought.


----------



## LAXpert (Dec 11, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> They are our customers though.


I don't know what gives you that impression


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

The bots are becoming self aware. Please let us all not antagonize them. I think in roughly 36 hours they will become a sad and despondent driver. We just need to wait it out.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

In the meantime, I'm hiding in my bathroom cabinet.... oh wait, just kidding, I'm driving around people. I love this job!


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

(Don't kill me. I'm on your side, robots)


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

If I wanted to be operating a food truck I'd be doing so.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Karen, are you an Uber corporate viral management rep?


For real? What kind of water do I give?? Flipping tap. From closest faucet. Jesus.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

FWIW , I just had a customer rave about another Uber driver who decked her car out in Christmas lights ...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> FWIW , I just had a customer rave about another Uber driver who decked her car out in Christmas lights ...


SUPERRRRR!


----------



## Jack24Bauer (Dec 17, 2016)

Yea when I was signing up to drive I was reading all these articles on all these extra services drivers offer just to get tips... None of that sat right with me though so the only thing I did and still do is have a five USB plug outlet in my car and I have fun for myself that one female only ever asked me for and that's it. Other than that they get from A to B efficiently and it's in a clean environment. I'm obviously doing something right because I can still get about $15 in tips a night. Just last Saturday night one guy tipped me $20 just because I kept his iPhone alive for his FaceTime. Forget those tip buckets, water coolers and all that other crap...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> FWIW , I just had a customer rave about *another Uber driver *who decked her car out in Christmas lights ...


 (emphasis mine)

*It weren't me what decked out nobody's car in no Christmas lights or no other kinda' lights, neither. I ain't beenta' no St. Louee since the 2004 World Series and I ain't no she, neither.*


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> FWIW , I just had a customer rave about another Uber driver who decked her car out in Christmas lights ...


You didn't answer my question: Do you offer brownies when they first arrive in the car? Or mid ride - as a red light mid ride surprise, or as a parting gift?

This would be helpful to those implementing this strategy.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Moonshine works wonders.


What? No champagne?



DRider85 said:


> gatorade, cheap stuff.


Gatorade _*ain't*_ cheap. If you must give them something to drink, wait until your friendly, local grocery store has a sale on the twenty-four packs of water where the cost is ten cents the bottle. You will not feel so bad about giving it away. Usually it is the six or eight ounce bottles, which is more than enough for most customers. Every once in a while, they put a premium brand in a larger bottle on sale. The Harris Teeter had these twenty-four packs of Deer Park five hundred milliliter (just shy of seventeen ounces) really flimsy bottles for $2,49, which works out to a shade over ten cents the bottle. Check with your accountant, but my accountant lets me write off that stuff.*

*Add the usual disclaimer: I am not a tax professional, thus I am not qualified to give out tax advice. Anyone who wants tax advice should get it from a professional who is qualified to give out tax advice.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

105398 said:


> You didn't answer my question: Do you offer brownies when they first arrive in the car? Or mid ride - as a red light mid ride surprise, or as a parting gift?
> 
> This would be helpful to those implementing this strategy.


Brownies, cough drops, hairbrush, whatever are offered as the mood strikes me. This is often early in the ride, as an icebreaker. Since you're stuck with them for fifteen minutes or so - why not make that time happy & fun?


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> In the past month I've had four folks enjoy the water I offer.
> 
> Of course, that many enjoy my home_baked brownies.
> 
> What has been a HUGE hit is offering a cough drop at the first sniffle.


Gee Wally Karen I don't understand why folks don't enjoy my water ? I always take a long pull on it before I pass it back.
I wish I could stay and chat, but I have a baked brownie that's bursting to come out of my oven.
Gotta go, gotta throw Karen . See you at the pep rally


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm always out of water... Sorry gave the last pax the last one....


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Timing, they say, is everything.
> 
> Just took a guy to work. Along the way we stopped at a minimart for coffee. He came out most unhappy- it seems they were out of the brownies he loved ....
> 
> Well, I just happen to have some ....





Karen Stein said:


> Brownies, cough drops, hairbrush, whatever are offered as the mood strikes me. This is often early in the ride, as an icebreaker.


So since you usually start with a brownie, why would he be going into a store to purchase brownies?

There's a lack of continuity in your fictional writing, and it's starting to show.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Also Karen a good idea for airport runs is to keep a stock of lounge passes; Delta, United, whichever hub you serve. But really best to have some for each airline. Would be embarrassing not to.

You can buy them online and hand them out with your brownies. It's a great way to get 5 stars!


----------



## GetTheCarJames (Dec 14, 2016)

Ya' know Karen, I was thinking about paying for the Paxs' car repairs when I drop them off at the shop, because we make so much doing this. Or giving them gift cards to the restaurant I just dropped them off at.
People see through your corporate agenda suggesting we do more for our fares. Why don't you do more for drivers?


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

GetTheCarJames said:


> Or giving them gift cards to the restaurant I just dropped them off at.


Nice idea! You can get discounted gift cards at Costco.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> hairbrush, whatever are offered


I am not so sure about that one. Even if you told me that you had sanitised it with bleach, alcohol or whatever, it would come off as creepy, dirty or both. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

If you're running a 7-Eleven on wheels why not add a salon chair as well...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

105398 said:


> If you're running a 7-Eleven on wheels why not add a salon chair as well...


..........or at least an ATM.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........or at least an ATM.


Why do you need an ATM? Just give them your money. Just pay the rider to give them the ride! Hello, welcome to Uber. Here's your ride and $20!


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> FWIW , I just had a customer rave about another Uber driver who decked her car out in Christmas lights ...


I just had a rider complain about my Christmas lights because she was an atheist. War on Christmas!


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am not so sure about that one. Even if you told me that you had sanitised it with bleach, alcohol or whatever, it would come off as creepy, dirty or both. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


She has that hair dresser glass container with the blue water. All brushes go in there after use. What's so confusing about this?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Do your brownies contain thc?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

GoatLove said:


> I just had a rider complain about my Christmas lights because she was an atheist. War on Christmas!


What, she didn't believe in electric light? 
"I'm skeptical on this Edison character".


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

GoatLove said:


> She has that hair dresser glass container with the blue water. All brushes go in there after use. What's so confusing about this?


You do not know me, but I have hair that goes down to my belt line. If you saw it, you would know why I do not know anything about any glass container with any blue water in any hair joint.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Wow what a great idea OP ! Maybe you could iron their shirts and polish their shoes too ! 

Uber is a rock bottom budget transport system, not a bloody bakery. If you're even a serious poster, then you stupid behaviour makes it worse for every other driver as passengers expect to be fed while getting a $6 fare.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> Yea that's when the ratings drop,had 2 people throw up and 1 person shit.and since I was pissed and they knew they were going to have to pay for it they said they were giving me 1 star.its like a double kick in the nuts.


Right when they said they are giving you a 1 star I would have kicked their pukey shitty asses out in the street , seriously ...1 star to you for shitting in your car ,, I would have slammed on the brakes and physically dragged their asses out


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What, she didn't believe in electric light?
> "I'm skeptical on this Edison character".


Ha !

Electricity is the domain of the supernatural.

Along with magnets.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Btw ...Karen Stein...is uber HQ...If you guys didn't know that ..she bakes brownies for her pax and offers cough drops on the first sign of a sneeze


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

crazytown said:


> Right when they said they are giving you a 1 star I would have kicked their pukey shitty asses out in the street , seriously ...1 star to you for shitting in your car ,, I would have slammed on the brakes and physically dragged their asses out


Lol


----------



## GetTheCarJames (Dec 14, 2016)

GoatLove said:


> I just had a rider complain about my Christmas lights because she was an atheist. War on Christmas!


I am too, but that is just f'ing stupid. Hate people like that. I would think it's pretty cool.


----------



## GetTheCarJames (Dec 14, 2016)

crazytown said:


> Btw ...Karen Stein...is uber HQ...If you guys didn't know that ..she bakes brownies for her pax and offers cough drops on the first sign of a sneeze


Yeah, we figured that one out!


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

GetTheCarJames said:


> Yeah, we figured that one out!


Not everyone has


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

I give my customers champagne in a chilled glass. Since it's cold out there, I can keep them both in the trunk &everything stays chilled.

I don't give them anything expensive. Freixenet or Korbel works just fine.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> I give my customers champagne in a chilled glass. Since it's cold out there, I can keep them both in the trunk &everything stays chilled.
> 
> I don't give them anything expensive. Freixenet or Korbel works just fine.


The back seat of my Hyundai Accent (just kidding):


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I have take out menus in my car....suishi...etc....


----------



## ziliano (May 22, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> There's nothing in your profile that makes it clear anyone here owes you an apology. What do you think earns that?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Since it is coughing and sneezing season I bought a bunch of those Japanese paper face masks for myself to keep my schnozzola warm. Maybe I should offer them to my passengers as well so they don't keep sneezing on me.

What do you think Karen Stein?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Karen, just reread this thread. Really kinda cool how your enjoying your work and passengers. Not just doing the money, the bottom line is the bottom line thing. I've actually worked for a living. Can't say I'm a fan, lol.

I mostly work early mornings. After saying hello and being sure to use the passenger's name. I ask if they want to stop for coffee. And then if they are warm enough. I want to do well at whatever I do and with this gig, the easiest way, aside from just getting them from A to B safely. Is just giving good, caring and courteous service. 3 extra minutes at a dunkin' doughnuts drive thru is not gonna break the bank and if it makes for the end consumer of my services have a better morning, way cool. The cough drops, well that just shows concern for another human being. (and a huge hit that gets a sort of silent "aww" most of the time)

Home bak'n, that is just above and beyond but I respect ya for it!


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You do not know me, but I have hair that goes down to my belt line. If you saw it, you would know why I do not know anything about any glass container with any blue water in any hair joint.


As I started reading this, I thought you were going to say you "have a special set of skills". Whew!


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> 3 extra minutes at a dunkin' doughnuts drive thru is not gonna break the bank and if it makes for the end consumer of my services have a better morning, way cool.


Yes it is. Are you familiar with the term "opportunity cost?" In my market that three minutes during a peaking/falling surge could be a $20-$40 difference in an airport run or similar long ride. That's a very important three minutes to me, and it's not going to be wasted staring at a strip mall door.

If you're spending your morning running errands with pax, you're losing potential revenue - period.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Well Since you said "period" LOL

More than padding my income to my wants and needs. Enjoying it and not worried about stopping at a drive thru. In fact, usually want a coffee my own self.

If your dependent on this as your primary income, than your statement is true for you. That's not my case. YMMV situation.

So, enjoying this, making enough $ and not worried about stopping when I offer to do just that.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Wow Karen thanks for the idea ! I now realize brownies /cookies go well with free coffee . My pax will love me now !


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> More than padding my income to my wants and needs. Enjoying it and not worried about stopping at a drive thru. In fact, usually want a coffee my own self.
> 
> If your dependent on this as your primary income, than your statement is true for you. That's not my case. YMMV situation.


I drive as a supplement as well, and it's the perfect part time job, especially from my neighborhood adjacent to the downtown core. But unfortunately many DO rely on it full time or are between jobs. When you're not able to cherry pick the best times to drive, the margins become very slim, and it does a disservice to those here for advice telling them to hang out getting coffee with their riders during peak hours.

You can be polite, courteous, and helpful (I always grab luggage, and just yesterday helped a nice older lady with some boxes to her apartment on a dark evening), and also be efficient. Maximizing time to earning should always be top of mind for those not doing this as a part time hobby job.

Anyway people can see two differing opinions and judge for themselves.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> FWIW , I just had a customer rave about another Uber driver who decked her car out in Christmas lights ...


What would you do if a customer mentioned their last Uber driver gave them a free ride? Would you start giving free rides?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

105398 said:


> I drive as a supplement as well, and it's the perfect part time job, especially from my neighborhood adjacent to the downtown core. But unfortunately many DO rely on it full time or are between jobs. When you're not able to cherry pick the best times to drive, the margins become very slim, and it does a disservice to those here for advice telling them to hang out getting coffee with their riders during peak hours.
> 
> You can be polite, courteous, and helpful (I always grab luggage, and just yesterday helped a nice older lady with some boxes to her apartment on a dark evening), and also be efficient. Maximizing time to earning should always be top of mind for those not doing this as a part time hobby job.
> 
> Anyway people can see two differing opinions and judge for themselves.


I didn't offer advice to any one. Talking about my approach and enjoyment of the gig..

As Far as advice goes, it is free. So take what you want and leave the rest.


----------

